# Yellow Neon Blaster Superbird



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Someone asked for pics of this a while back and I finally got the pictures taken:



















Everything is translucent yellow; the body, glass, and wheels.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Even though I have a bunch of the neon blasters I find that I am jealous of yours. None of mine have translucent wheels. Good find.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Holy Bazinga 22, a twin mills in see thru too????

What are these clear cars? test shots? I had a pink truck, I put black pipes and grill on it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks ready for paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Looks ready for paint! :thumbsup:


er...
my thoughts exactly Tex......:freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm looking for orange and green neon blaster Superbirds to go with the yellow one if anyone has some for sale.

-Jeff


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> What are these clear cars? test shots?


Some of them were released and in stores. Some, like the Superbird, never made it to production but test shots are floating around.


----------

